# Black Circles discount



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I seem to remember (from quite a while back) that there was a TTOC discount at Black Circles.

Does anyone know if it still applies? If so, how much, and do we have a promo code to use on the site?

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> I seem to remember (from quite a while back) that there was a TTOC discount at Black Circles.
> 
> Does anyone know if it still applies? If so, how much, and do we have a promo code to use on the site?
> 
> Thanks


It finished a while back but was 15%. IIRC the code was TTOC, but as I said, it may now not work Neil. :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

oh well, cheers Mark, I'll give it a go anyway and see if it still works. Any other TTOC discounts on offer from other tyre places?

ps. do we have a definitive list of discounts etc?

Cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> oh well, cheers Mark, I'll give it a go anyway and see if it still works. Any other TTOC discounts on offer from other tyre places?
> 
> ps. do we have a definitive list of discounts etc?
> 
> Cheers


Nothing from any other tyre places. The tyre market is so competitive that all most end up doing is outting the prices up to cope with the discount. I've bought 9 Mich PS2's from Kwikfit for Â£105 fitted each. Can't see many places discounting below that.

As for the discount list... Clive is compiling it, but he's been under the weather recently.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Mich PS2's from Kwikfit for Â£105 fitted each


Pretty good 

My local Kwik-Fit will only match other local places, so not been able to get that low yet (absolute best has been F1's fitted at Â£120 so far). I obviously have some more work to do.... :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Mich PS2's from Kwikfit for Â£105 fitted each
> ...


That was from 2 different Kwikfits in Leeds. The first said he would price beat a 'net price, providing I had proof and the second said he would match another Kwikfit


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> absolute best has been F1's fitted at Â£120 so far


Yikes - that seems kinda expensive. Just had 2 F1 GSD3s fitted to the front for Â£93 per tyre. Might be a bit far for you to travel to get them though!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

DrSteve said:


> Just had 2 F1 GSD3s fitted to the front for Â£93 per tyre.


ahh, but were they 18's though? I'm after 225/40/18 - from your sig, if you're running standard wheels on your MY2000 225, you'll be on 17's I guess?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

18" RSTT's from new


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> 18" RSTT's from new


I know you have, I was referring to (and quoting) DrSteve :wink: :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > 18" RSTT's from new
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> DrSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Just had 2 F1 GSD3s fitted to the front for Â£93 per tyre.
> ...


Ahhhhhh.  
Am indeed on 17s


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Buy a copy of Motoring News (whatever its called now) - the Rally newpaper - and checkout the prices in there. I got Central Tyre (owned by Pirelli) down from 120 to 65 quid a tyre for my 205 GTI based on an advert in there!


----------

